# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Рекламный ролик стал проклятием для футболистов

## Irina

*ВАШИНГТОН, 2 июля. Захватывающий видеоролик компании Nike под названием «Напиши будущее», который был выпущен перед стартом Чемпионата мира по футболу — 2010 в ЮАР, стал настоящим проклятием для большинства футболистов, принявших участие в его съемках.*

Как передает NEWSru.com, в ролике засветились такие звезды футбола, как Уэйн Руни, Фабио Канаваро, Криштиану Роналду, Франк Рибери, Патрис Эвра, Дидье Дрогба и Роналдинью. Все они бесславно завершили поход за Кубком мира, а некоторые даже не попали в ЮАР.

Капитана сборной Италии Фабио Канаваро, по сюжету, за то, что он выбил мяч из пустых ворот после удара Дидье Дрогба, на родине возвели в ранг героя: его приглашают на все передачи, ему посвящают песни, вся Италия восхищается и гордится им... На самом же деле Канаваро был признан одним из главных виновников в поражении команды от Словакии, что не позволило Италии выйти из группы. Из-за провальных первых двух матчей группового раунда тиффози потребовали убрать его из стартового состава.

Не лучшим образом сложилась судьба и капитана сборной Кот д'Ивуара Дидье Дрогба. За несколько дней до старта мундиаля форвард «Челси» получил серьезную травму. Сначала даже сообщалось, что он не примет участие в турнире. В итоге Дидье отыграл в ЮАР полтора матча, свои лучшие качества продемонстрировать не смог, а его команда не вышла из группы.

Главный герой компании капитан сборной Португалии Криштиану Роналду не стал таким же изгоем, как Канаваро, но критики в свой адрес получил достаточно. На счету одного из лучших игроков современности только один гол, блеклая игра в матче с Испанией и плевок в телекамеру. А ведь именно в этой игре от лидера команды и ждали подвигов. По сюжету ролика, после ЧМ-2010 в честь Роналду называют стадионы, ему возводят памятники в полный рост и снимают биографический художественный фильм в Голливуде.

Французы Франк Рибери и Патрис Эвра стали символами позора своей команды. Вместо почестей, уготованных им рекламным роликом, на родине их встречали несколько десятков полицейских, экипированных для подавления уличных беспорядков.

Что касается бразильца Роналдинью, то тренер сборной Бразилии Карлос Дунга вообще не взял его на Чемпионат мира.

В отличие от перечисленных игроков, у которых в реальной жизни все сложилось наоборот, для главной надежды сборной Англии Уэйна Руни сюжет вполне может оказаться пророческим. В рекламе Nike после ЧМ-2010 Уэйн жил в трейлере, питался непонятного происхождения кашей и чертил разметку на стадионе. Такую картину форварду «МЮ» нарисовало его воображение, после того как он неточно отдал пас на Уолкотта. По сюжету «Шрек» сумел все исправить, став героем нации: всех новорожденных называли Уэйнами, королева Англии посвятила его в рыцари, а сам Роджер Федерер стеснялся попросить Руни поиграть с ним в пинг-понг.

Однако, памятуя о склонности англичан творить кумиров и ненавидеть изгоев, больше верится в трейлер. Британские СМИ уже развернули широкомасштабную травлю Руни. Ему вменяют в вину даже то, что перед решающим матчем с немцами он зачем-то побрил наголо грудь.

----------


## Роман

Я слышал раньше о том, что спортсмены - очень суеверные люди. Но я, честно говоря, этого не понимал. Ну, что, спрашивается, мешает им тренироваться больше - а не надеяться на удачу? Но было в моей жизни пару случаев, когда именно немного удачи и не помешало бы....

----------

